
Ever wonder where Digg.com got its first thousands of users? - awt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/26/2004-video-clip-early-digg-demo-by-kevin-rose/
======
zach
Gee, why didn't I think of that? I'll just feature my internet startup on the
nationwide cable show that I co-host!

~~~
awt
It's interesting to see how starting a social site is really done -- you need
massive hits to get started. It's not something you can do without being able
to bring in the traffic unless your app has a lot of inherent utitlity.

~~~
zach
Which suggests to me that you have to start desperate with a purely social
site. You have to, have to, have to reach a critical mass or you're boned.
Free stuff or promises of it, guerilla PR, outright paying users, spam-like
invitations -- whatever it takes, you need to consider it.

------
AF
That clip struck me as Kevin being really shady. He acts like he is a
completely objective third party ('they', 'they', 'they'). I bet a lot of
people wish that they could promote their site to millions of people for free.

Anyway, promoting something like that and not making clear it is yours is
dishonest, imo.

------
awt
Notice that Kevin does not mention that Digg.com is his own site.

